# Simplicity 1180E in action



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Its been getting a work out after sitting 2 winters.Finaly got to try it out for real.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Yet anoter


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Even more


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

again


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

last one


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nick,

Looks like you are have more than way too much fun.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Its been fun.Watching to see just how far it will blow the snow.The warm up is coming mid week so the fun might be over for the year?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

cool pics it shoots snow far


----------

